# Capacitors - Film Box vs Multi-Layer Monolithic Ceramic (1nF - 1uF range)



## phi1 (Oct 8, 2019)

For the time I've been building pedals, I've pretty much always stuck to:
less than 1nF : MLCC (I usually avoid disk ceramic)
1nF - 1uF : Film (box or green)
1uF or more : Electrolytic

On the PedalPCB FV-1 pedals, the use of 1uF MLCC is common. I'm aware of the concern that ceramic caps can be more noise prone, (is that MLCC or just disk?)

So a few questions for anyone to chime in on.
1. Is there any reason not to use MLCC for all capacitors up to 1uF instead of film?
2. If film is better, why does PedalPCB specify 1uF MLCC (in the signal path, too)?  I know they are smaller for the big layout... but is there a downside?
3. Is there any preference between ceramic disk and MLCC in the pico range?


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 13, 2019)

Based on my experience, MLCC up to and including 1µF has presented no problems. When unable to source a ≤ 1µF cap (particularly in the pF range) in MLCC, I've used ceramic disks without issue. Whatever practice works for you is what works for you. I've been hands-on electronics since the late 60's and try to keep up with current developments, white papers and updated articles on a wide range of audio related componentry. There is always something to read. I found this article, which addresses your question(s) almost directly. And while its focus is more related to MLCC as replacements for electrolytic caps, I found the information therein quite useful. Here's the link:

Guide to Replacing an Electrolytic Capacitor with an MLCC


----------

